# Groups of fish?



## xavmaster (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm getting a new fish tank with a heater, filter light and I say it would be about 30-40 gallons.

I'm just wondering whats some good groups of fish I could add to this?
I like guppies and wouldn't mind breeding some.
I'm also looking for some variety.
Btw I live in Australia so i'm not sure if the species vary to the US.

Thanks very much


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.:wave:

Before you add any fish in your tank, cycling is strictly recommended. This threads will help you understand everything about cycling as you go through that stage.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=343
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3738

In the process of cycling stage, please buy API liquid test kit to test your ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH. Use this Aquarium Log(Click here) as a diary to keep the water parameters updated.

As for stocking suggestions, I'd suggest you visit the pet stores around you and list all the fish you think you will want and we will try to help you narrow down the list to the fish you will want.

Good luck.


----------



## xavmaster (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for that, the pet shop near me is pretty useless so for the fish I don't know i'll take pictures of them when I get a list of fish I like :wink:


----------



## xavmaster (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey, 
I found some fish I like and not 100% sure what ones go together.

Guppies

Angels

Neon tetra's

I currently have a betta in a 3 litre tank

and I saw a yellow fish at the fish shop and I think it was a chinesse ae but not 100%

Also I saw some yellow and black striped fish and I liked the look of them but not sure what they are.

I also could add some catfish

Btw I was wondering what fish I should cycle my tank with?
and I was wondering what other cool colorful fish go with them? thanks


----------



## xavmaster (Jun 8, 2007)

Also any hermit crabs or shrip or anything I could add?


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

dont do hermit crabs you could add a shrimp but wait till the tank has been established since thier very sensitive. For Fish I would a group or 2 of tetras like 4 or 5 then then 2 otocinclus to control algae if u get it other than that its up to u. You might want to come in once u find the name and ask if its alright for that size tank


----------



## xavmaster (Jun 8, 2007)

I think this is the yellow fish I saw at the fish shop

http://www.oceanlight.com/thumbs/11005.jpg


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

xavmaster said:


> Btw I was wondering what fish I should cycle my tank with?


Platies or danios are best to start with although they will not live longer than most that were introduced after the tank has cycled.

Be careful with the angelfish. They'll eat fish that will fit in their mouths and unfortunately, neons are just one of them but there are cases where angels and neons are successfully kept together as long as they get along while the angels are still young. Any new fish the size of neons tetras however will be interpreted as meals for the angels when they reach adult size.

Guppies will have their tails nipped by most tetras and angels so I wouldn't recommend them.

Pictures will be needed for the fish you were describing. Oh, and I can't access the link in your last post.:shake:

Otocinclus cats, ancistrus plecs or corydoras are good choices among the catfish. If you want other bottom dwellers, _Botia kubotai_, kuhli loaches and true Siamese Algae Eaters are among those that will do well in your tank.

Hatchetfish are great for occupying surface levels but ensure you have a glass cover or they'll fly out of your tank.


----------

